# The Tube Music Network - R.IP.



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I just tuned into my absolute favorite digital sub-channel and "The Tube" is gone! For anyone who never received it The Tube was an SD music channel that ACTUALLY SHOWED MUSIC VIDEOS!! There was no talking, no stupid reality shows, nothing but a great mix of music videos. Apparently they couldn't sustain the business and it's gone dark on October 1st. My wife and I are both very bummed..... 

http://www.thetubetv.com/


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow! That is a bummer indeed. The wife and I got hooked on The Tube when it was FTA for a while, then we were excited to get it back with our new HDTV last year. Very sad news for a great channel.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I just tuned into my absolute favorite digital sub-channel and "The Tube" is gone! For anyone who never received it The Tube was an SD music channel that ACTUALLY SHOWED MUSIC VIDEOS!! There was no talking, no stupid reality shows, nothing but a great mix of music videos. Apparently they couldn't sustain the business and it's gone dark on October 1st. My wife and I are both very bummed.....
> 
> http://www.thetubetv.com/


What I just watched it a few days ago..........


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

Sad. What I always thought was quite cool about it was the number of live performance videos that they'd show. Sorry to see it go.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I am very happy to see all sub channels go. I did not like or dislike The Tube. I did dislike taking away bandwidth from a digital HD channel to allow this to be broadcast. I am still unhappy my local station has a slide up saying it is not there fault the Tube is not on any more. It is there fault the sub channel is still taking bandwidth away from there digital channel.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Not all viewers are Videophiles, though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Now I must know what's on KTLA-DT2...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well that says it..


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

This was one of my favorite multicast channels on OTA. This really stinks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

STEVEN-H said:


> I am very happy to see all sub channels go. I did not like or dislike The Tube. I did dislike taking away bandwidth from a digital HD channel to allow this to be broadcast. I am still unhappy my local station has a slide up saying it is not there fault the Tube is not on any more. It is there fault the sub channel is still taking bandwidth away from there digital channel.


Agreed! It's called HD for a reason, milking extra subchannels while reducing quality is completely unacceptable. I'd love to have a music video channel, but if it means reducing the quality of my HD locals, screw that!


----------



## rdiedrich (Sep 11, 2007)

Here in the Chicago Market it just comes up as a blank channel. Info banner reads 'To Be Announced" 9-2 OTA.

Randy


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Agreed! It's called HD for a reason, milking extra subchannels while reducing quality is completely unacceptable. I'd love to have a music video channel, but if it means reducing the quality of my HD locals, screw that!


It might be worth mentioning that it was carried on a LOT of cable systems too so it wasn't just a broadcast sub-channel. I understand the feelings of sub-channels taking up bandwidth - I just wish they would have found an SD channel on both E* and D* for The Tube and maybe we'd still have it. It was way better than any of the "Music Video" channels they currently carry IMO.


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

The Tube inspired me to setup a C band dish after my local station stopped carrying it in February. It was FTA on AMC 3. It's a bummer that it's gone for good now. At least I got to enjoy it for a few months more and learned a lot about C band dishes in the process.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

The Tube is gone from WLVI-DT 56-2 out of Boston  
Now its the same as 56-1


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bobukcat said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I just tuned into my absolute favorite digital sub-channel and "The Tube" is gone! For anyone who never received it The Tube was an SD music channel that ACTUALLY SHOWED MUSIC VIDEOS!! There was no talking, no stupid reality shows, nothing but a great mix of music videos. Apparently they couldn't sustain the business and it's gone dark on October 1st. My wife and I are both very bummed.....
> 
> http://www.thetubetv.com/


Boy, that didn't last long. SD here until Dec.


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

They're a lot of things that they should of tried to stay alive like what Bobukcat stated. What they really need is better advertising and outlets.


----------

